# Pics -- Location X



## packerfan04 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is where I'm headed tomorrow morning. :sniper:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Pics, Good luck! i cant wait till i can start seeing geese again. I look out my window and see the frozne tundra for miles.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## packerfan04 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not Madison, scouts honor.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like the Mighty Mo - should be interesting to see how far they fly past I-90 tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

packerfan04 said:


> Not Madison, scouts honor.


Yup...I looked closer and didn't see any houses on the other shore. I got an email with some pics that have the same background as well...


----------



## packerfan04 (Feb 20, 2009)

Check your PM.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man talk about alot of Juvies! :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome pics


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great pics!!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats about how many i get to finish in my spread haha


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

looks pretty familiar dont supppose thats in NE. Do you drive a red chevy and took those pics about 11 oclock


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Ya I got like infinaty of those at scout camp!!


----------



## packerfan04 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pics were taken at about 5:30 p.m. and in SoDak


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

herman  ?


----------



## mothercluckers (Sep 29, 2008)

they look fake....


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

any pics of the kill


----------

